# İç ve Dış Tehditler > İsrail Zulmü ve Filistin >  İsrail'den izinsiz organ itirafı

## bozok

*İsrail'den izinsiz organ itirafı* 

**


*21.12.2009 - 11:00 / gazeteport.com*


*İsrail'in Kanal 2 televizyonu, 1990'lı yıllarda Abu Kabir olarak anılan Adli Tıp kurumundaki uzmanların, çoğu kez akrabalarının iznini de almaksızın İsrailli asker ve sivillerle, Filistinlilerin ve yabancı işçilerin cesetlerinden deri parçaları, kornealar, kalp kapakçıkları ve kemik topladıklarını bildirdi.*


*TEL AVİV -* İsrail ordu yetkilileri Kanal 2'nin haberini doğrulayarak "bu uygulamaların on yıl önce sona erdirildiğini ve artık yapılmadığını" söylediler. 


Haberde, Abu Kabir Adli Tıp Enstitüsü'nde baş patolog olan Yehuda Hiss'in, kendisiyle yapılan bir söyleşideki, maiyetindeki doktorların cesetlerden korneaların alınmasını nasıl gizlediklerini anlattığı şu sözlerine de yer verildi: 


"Gözkapaklarını birbirine yapıştırıyor, gözkapaklarını açacaklarını bildiğimiz ailelere ait cesetlerden kornea almıyorduk." 


2000 yılında, California-Berkeley üniversitesi antropologlarından Profesör Nancy Sheppard-Hughes, Hiss ile karşı karşıya gelmiş ve söylediklerini de kayda almıştı. 


Ancak, bu söyleşideki ayrıntıların birçoğu ilk kez, Hiss'in organların kullanım biçimiyle ilgili usulsüzlükleri nedeniyle Adli Tıp Enstitüsü'nün başkanlığı görevinden alındığı 2004 yılında ortaya çıkmıştı. Hiss, bu organları hastanelere ve diğer tıp kuruluşlarına satmakla suçlanmıştı. 


Bununla beraber, daha sonra hakkındaki suçlamaların düşmesi üzerine Adli Tıp'ta baş patalog olarak görevine devam etmişti. 


O dönemde organları alınanların çeşitli nedenlerle, örneğin hastalık sonucu, kazalar, İsrail-Filistin çatışmasında ölenler olduğu belirtiliyor. 


Ancak, Kanal 2'nin haberindeki unsurların, İsveç gazetesi Aftonbladet'in birkaç ay önce iddia ettiği, "İsrail askerlerin organlarını çalmak için Filistinlileri öldürdüğü" suçlamaları için bir kanıt teşkil etmediği de vurgulanıyor. 


Haberde, İsrail Sağlık Bakanlığı da, Adli Tıp enstitüsünün son 10 yıldır etik kuralları ve yasalar doğrultusunda faaliyetlerini sürdürdüğünü vurguladı. 


İsrail parlamentosunun (Knesset) Arap milletvekillerinden, Meclis Başkanvekillerinden Ahmed Tibi'nin de benzer görüşlerine yer verildiği haberde, Tibi, o dönemde Adli Tıp'ta, hem İsrailli hem de Filistinli sivillerin organlarının, ailelerinin izni olmaksızın alındığını yineledi. 


Tibi, o dönemde bu ameliyatlardan sorumlu kişinin, halen parlamento üyesi olan Dr. Arieh Eldad olduğunu da öne sürdü. 



*(AA)* 


...

----------

